# Agamid ID



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2010)

I found this yesterday walking my dog. This is a new species for me and i'm not sure on what it is. SVL was about 110-120mm, tail about 1.5 times the SVL, it was basking on flat sand stone rocks at about 4.30 in the arvo in the West Arnhem stone country. I know it's a bad pic, but i'm not into dragging things out of their crevices just for a pic.








I've tentatively ID'd it as Ctenophorus caudicinctus by a process of elimination on the 6 similar looking agamids in this area. It doesn't look like any Amphiboralis temporalis or gilberti (Tata and gilberts dragons) that i've seen, I don't think it is Chelosonia brunnea (chameleon dragon), it was too big for Diporiphora arnhemica and it doesn't look like a Diporiphora bilineata! So you AG heads what is it?


----------



## monitordude (Nov 23, 2010)

is it a ringtail bicycle dragon?


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 23, 2010)

it does sort of look like the Chameleon dragons from Umbrawarra Gorge, but its hard to tell from inside the rock crevice. I may be wrong so we'll see what others think. Good find though.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> is it a ringtail bicycle dragon?



According to google Earth i'm 1775.59km from their closest natural range... so no probably not a bicycle dragon.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2010)

r3ptilian said:


> it does sort of look like the Chameleon dragons from Umbrawarra Gorge, but its hard to tell from inside the rock crevice. I may be wrong so we'll see what others think. Good find though.



I called not a Chameleon dragon because it didn't have a crest (although the females might not have a crest, i'm not sure) and because they tend to be in woodland not stone country. But i did find this on the interface between stone country and woodlands, so maybe i hope someone who knows can get involved.


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like you got a rock there... crafty buggers.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2010)

Sturdy said:


> Looks like you got a rock there... crafty buggers.



But what kind? Sedimentary, igneus or metamorphic?


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 23, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> But what kind? Sedimentary, igneus or metamorphic?


 
nerd


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> nerd



Geologist.

But really, any ideas on the ID from anyone? Or am i as close as i'm going to get?


----------



## Echiopsis (Nov 23, 2010)

If i had to guess id say caudicinctus, thats about as good as itll get with that photo i think. If theyre anything like the more southern ssp. they shouldnt be hard to find perched in the area during the day and on tracks at night.


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Nov 23, 2010)

*Enhancement*

I can't help with the identification but I have hopefully enhanced the image in Photoshop enough to allow someone with better knowledge to make in ID.
Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## 1issie (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotic-reptiles.../chameleons-43081/-


Here is a link with a pic if it looks the same


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would say Chameleon Dragon, it has a row of dorsal spines unlike Ctenophorous species, also the SVL is closer to a chameleon dragons than a C.Caudicinctus


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 8, 2010)

The tail doesn't look as broadly banded as I'd expect a chameleon dragon to be.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2010)

jamesn48 said:


> I would say Chameleon Dragon, it has a row of dorsal spines unlike Ctenophorous species, also the SVL is closer to a chameleon dragons than a C.Caudicinctus



It's not a chameleon dragon. Habitat doesn't match, it had no crest and it didn't have a turkey neck.


----------

